
How the Banks Bought Bitcoin – The Lightning Network - mentos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=550&v=UYHFrf5ci_g
======
mentos
A quote from the video:

"The lightning hubs will require they be setup for financial regulation and
reporting laws. Require massive amounts of liquidity to keep well funded open
channels. Offer fraud departments to watch the block chain constantly and
prevent theft, all while taking small fees for every transaction you route
through them. Does this system sound familiar? Just replace the term 'open
channel' with 'checking account'."

Anyone with more intimate understanding of the lightning network agree with
these 'requirements' ?

